# First IVF attempt with Hampshire/ Wessex Clinic



## Sukie82 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everyone

This is all a bit new to me.  We've been TTC for about nearly four years unsuccessfully. My DH and I are both 30. I have endometrionas; one on each follicle and low AMH of 4. DH's count and motility are good. We've tried 6 cycles clomid (should be renamed horrid) and 2 IUI but nothing has worked yet.

I've just started 300 a day Gonal F for short protocol IVF with the Wessex Fertility clinic in Southampton, using the Hampshire Clinic in Basingstoke for the scans etc... We're lucky to be eligible for funding on the NHS for this one go. I'm on day 6 (day 4 of stimms). My follicular count at day 3 was 8 - not sure if that's good or not?? I'm going to be starting cetrotide tomorrow (Sunday 10th Feb) and then scan on  Monday.

To say I'm anxious is an understatement!! As I'm sure you all know  I'm so scared that I'm not going to produce enough follicles/ eggs, or that the cycle is going to be abandoned before it's even had a chance. It would be really great to hear from with IVF success stories, especially those with low AMH. Also if any of you are at Wessex or Hampshire Clinic at the moment let me know and maybe we could be some kind of support for each other 

Wishing you all as much baby luck as I have in me xxx


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Sukie...I've just been to my first 'chat' at Hampshire Clinic and are now due to have the first consultatation at Wessex on 19th Feb; we'll be doing the same as you - scans, tests, etc at Basingstoke and the biggies at Wessex.  I'm too old for NHS but have decided just to go for it anyway and after talking to Gillian at HC I am really feeling positive. We hope to be able to start our first round of treatment by April if not earlier...I couldn't work out if we had to wait another whole cycle after intial appointment as Wessex (as we've had all the blood tests already). I also had/have endometriosis but not on the reproductive system so I'm hoping that's still not a prob but after four years of TTC it's time to tackle things head on  

Good luck with the collection/transfer. Lots of positive thoughts  

Caroline


----------



## Sukie82 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Caroline

Nice to hear from you!

Gillian is lovely isn't she?! So knowledgeable and practical! Although she's off next week which is when I will be doing most of my scans etc which is a bit of a shame. The other nurse there is very helpful and accommodating though. 

There's something called an 'admin' month at Wessex - once you've started the ball rolling you need to call Gillian on the day 1 of your next cycle, which is the 'admin' month. You then attend an appointment with Gillian and Ben, and have a scan at Basingstoke on day 1-3 of your next cycle and start treatment on day 3. So if your planning on starting treatment in April, you may want to think about moving things forward soon.

It's so surreal when you've been trying for so long for it to be within reach! It looks as though I'm just a couple of months ahead so anything I can do to help, let me know.

I started my cetrotide today, got my first scan tomorrow so will see how things are developing. I really hope I get enough eggs, I was hoping to have something to freeze as I'm not sure we'll be able to afford to fund it ourselves straight away, but I suppose you only need one. Just trying to be as positive as I can as I'm prone to stress! 

Good luck Caroline, and keep in tough with your progress and any questions you have. Good luck!! x


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi girls !

Was doing exactly the same as you both, as we live in Basingstoke. Unfortunately my ovaries weren't having any of it and didn't respond at all. We are going to have a follow up appointment at Wessex on Wednesday ... To discuss the future plans.

Fingers crossed for both of you and do let me know how you get on. Never know we maybe having scans and appointments on the same day and I sure could do with all the help and support there is out there !

Good luck !


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Sukie, thanks for the info re admin months, etc. I'm seeing the consultant mid cycle so hopefully I'll be able to squeeze a treatment in before or by April...fingers crossed.

Good luck with your first scan I hope you have lots going on and things go well.

It's really nice to make contact with other people in my area as I don't have any friends who are struggling like we are...they are all popping them out like shelling peas  

CGSM74 - good to see another Wessex lady online...sorry to hear your ovaries were stubborn the first time round and I hope that the follow up at Wessex can help with alternatives.

xx


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Caroline.

They are pretty efficient at both. Our first appointment was the 2nd of jan which was mid cycle for me and we were able to start treatment on my next cycle which was two weeks later .... So push for it and they will hopefully be able to get you going sooner rather than later.

Am trying to be patient till Wednesday but it is driving me crazy. Been doing so much research and looking at alternatives that I just want to sit down and discuss it all. It was a horrendous and devastating shock but hopefully other combinations of drugs will work.

And yes it's great to make contact with other ladies in the area who are in the same boat. All my friends are also popping them out right left and centre and feel pretty isolated.

Fingers crossed for both of you and looking forward to sharing in your good news ! 

Christina


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Sukie82!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I will give you a bit of our history, we have been marked down as unexplained and after 5 failed IUI's we switched to IVF. I had only 4 follies and out of those we only got 2 eggs, only one fertilised and was put back, the result is now 3 and trying to climb on my back as I am typing this!!!  8 follies is more than I had, so that is good! It is very hard to keep calm during treatment and not wonder whether it was going well inside. During my first IUI it was so bad I had a panic attack, something I have never had before or since. For subsequent treatments I tried to keep busy, keep my mind on other things. I read, studied, watched films (funny, light hearted ones are best, not the hide behind the sofa ones, those aren´t good for stress levels! ), did cross stitch, played computer games, even tried and failed to learn the piano, anything to take my mind off what was going on inside.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Endo ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

South ~ CLICK HERE There is a thread there for Wessex.

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## Sukie82 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Sue- thanks for all the information and your success story - the staff try to assure you that 'you only need one' (at which point I always feel like banging my head against a brick wall) but you've proved them right and made us all feel a bit better in the process  

Caroline - I would definitely try to push for your next cycle. 19th Feb is not long away now, if I end up going in on the same day, I'll let you know! 

Christina - very nice to hear from you. I'm really sorry to hear about this attempt - I will keep everything crossed for you and as Caroline says, hopefully they'll be able to give you a plan of action. Have you tried Gonal F before? Maybe during IUIs? I've read before that you're ovaries can just have an off month, so maybe it will work next time? Please let us know what they say...

I know what you mean about the isolation - I was the first out of all my friends to start trying, within the first 2 years every one of my four bridesmaids had a baby! One of them is due her second in May. And I'm trying desperately to think of even a distant friend that's in a relationship who is pregnant or who doesn't have a baby. There is just no escaping it. It's comforting  to talk to people without the fear that they'll think you want their babies, or even worse, wish there babies didn't exist! Luckily I have a very close sister who had two miscarriages before my niece was born, she really gets the whole situation (and I think she is almost as desperate for us to have a baby as we are.) - without her and my lovely DH, I think I would have lost the plot by now!

I had my first scan today on day 8 of cycle, 6 of gonal f - one 8mm, two 9mm, three 10mm, two 11m and one 12mm. I have absolutely no idea what that means, and I have this instinctive fear of looking stupid which stops me from asking questions. I really need to get over that (so instead I just cried!! Great. How not to look stupid!). Hopefully they'll all grow steadily - next scan on Wednesday so I'll let you know how that goes!

Are you both working at the moment? 

Keep me posted with any news you have.

Debbie xxx


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Debbie - sounds great all those numbers and sizes but like you I have absolutely no idea but hooray anyway  

I'm going to push for a speedy start but they may say there's paperwork to be done blah blah but I'll give it a shot...doesn't help when my cycle can be 30 or 40 days long. I am totally the kind of person as is my DH that once something is decided we just want to get on with it...however we are, well I am trying to be an oasis of calm and serenity so if it has to be a cycle later then so be it...ahem....I'll go and start practising my please, please, please face  

In answer to your question - yes I work but I haven't told my boss yet anything. I reckoned I would wait to find out what 'our plan' would be and then let him know. He's really good and will be fine with me ducking out for scans and I was going to book leave for the biggies i.e. collection and transfer. How about you?

Right I'm off to bed as my head is buzzing at the moment - I thought I would be anxious about the whole idea of IVF but instead I'm excited  

xx


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Debbie,

Fab news ... Those are the sizes of the eggs and they need to get to about 18mm or so before they collect, so it looks good ! Fingers crossed for you  

I always ask the questions and have cried all over the place at the Basingstoke clinic - so don't worry. Me and DH even stood in the main doorway just hugging each other while we both cried. So don't let that bother you.

I haven't had any other drugs before so have nothing to compare it too. Hoping we get some good news tomorrow. I am currently making a very long list of questions for the doctor at Wessex !

I work too but not said anything at work yet either. The scans have been first thing so been a bit late but no issues.

Trying to keep myself occupied till we know what our plan and option are ..... It's driving me nuts !!!

Good luck girlies and keep in touch.
Xxx


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well we are going again ... Next cycle which should start on Sunday ? So straight in there. They reckon sometimes it is worth it to see if the drugs from the first cycle sort of give the ovaries a boost. But if this doesn't work then they said it was no point carrying on. To be honest we have been told that isn't likely it will work anyway ...... But if we wanted to give it another go ... Then do it next cycle.

Only upping it to 375 of Gonal F as they said again that it wouldn't be any point as it is the max dosage ? They wouldn't give me Menopur as said it wouldn't make a difference ? Really don't believe them after some of what I have read on here.

Not sure how to feel ... Nervous, excited, petrified, hopeful ...... Just dealing with it by putting it to the back of my mind !! Yeah right !!!!! If only !!!


Had the scratch today too which was horrid but every little helps.

May see some of you at the Basingstoke clinic next week ??
Xxxx


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi All...we were at the Freya Centre today for our initial appointment...a whole load of other issues have now been thrown into our mix - DH's lack of ANY normal sperm plus possible (!) PCOS for me. Oh bxxxxxks  

They have suggested ICSI now although if his levels improve on the day we can go standard IVF...it is a little odd as his last SA was 11% normal. I think he was shocked poor thing and still is  

So next week when AF arrives I book my set-up appointment and then next cycle we start so likely to be late March/early April (more likely the latter)...I'm a little dissapointed that we're not getting on with it but in reality we would be totally in the wrong head space as we need to clear our house and be out into our little site caravan by Easter so suspect that this wouldn't combine well with IVF.  Our builders arrive at the weekend to remove the conservatory and start building...oh God I'm going to be surrounded by mud, builders, mess and Goodness knows what else for 5 months!!! Argh...at least I can focus on nice things like paint colours, bathroom suites and tiles  

How are all you ladies getting on at the moment? 

x


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

How are all of you doing ?? Been a while so would love some updates.

AF is thinking about making an appearance so I think maybe day 1 tomorrow. Am now getting scared about going for another cycle. Just not sure. Vary from yeah let's go for it, to what is the point it won't work just like the last cycle, oh well lets get it over with so we can look at other option to ... I'm just not sure ....

Don't know what I'm doing anymore !
Xxx


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Caroline. I am also with the freya centre and was due to start stimming today but we have delayed
it by a month. I was just reading your posts about your last cycle.

I have a amh of 1.7 which Chantelle seems fine with but Sue was quite negative and has only
given us enough drugs for 8 days. We have the same drugs as you and she only gave 8 days
incase we need to cancel, without even explaining why.

How are you getting on now? x


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Bear...I haven't started any drugs yet so you have mixed me up with one of the other ladies   If you have delayed a month when do you reckon you may start your next cycle? We're probably aiming to start around Easter which is already making me wonder - will they be open and is this a problem? I kicked myself for not asking Jacqui when I was there. Oh well I'll wait until I see Gillian next at Basingstoke to find out.

I can't remember who said it but Easter is for eggs....so that is my new positive thinking mantra  

Christina - I hope that AF arrives and you can get going again and that this time things work out. I'll be positive thinking for you


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Caroline !

AF is here so will be calling Gillian later today. Think we will just do another antagonistic cycle. Feel sick at the thought of it. Not sure how I am going to handle things this time round. Nervous !!!

Will probably have to collect drugs today as Sunday will be day 3 ... Trust AF to be awkward 

Have a fun Friday girlies 
Xxxx


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Stay brave Christina, get yourself something naughty to eat tonight and treat yourself to lots of R&R


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry my last post was supposed to be for Christina I had replied to you Caroline
on the other wesex thread, it was me that said about eggs! x


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Bear...I'm using your Easter eggs comment wherever I go...hope you don't mind me borrowing it as my mantra  

xx


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Love the Easter egg comment too !

Going to start injections tomorrow ... Going for the short flare so on Buserelin 0.5ml from tomorrow ... Then starting Gonal F 375iu from Monday and first scan on Friday. Already petrified about it !!

Saw Gillian today and picked up all my drugs today ... So all ready ! Sort of ...  
Xxxxx


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

PS 

Bear - we only have drugs till day 8 too .... Guess that is in case it doesn't work ! Also means that it costs us less as they can't refund and take back the unused drugs. They should have explained that to you though.

Caroline - I am pretty sure they will be open over Easter. Good luck with the building work - sounds exciting !

Xxxxx


----------

